# معلومات وصور حول الحيوانات والطيور، وكل ما يتعلق بها....متجدد



## اني بل (18 مارس 2015)

*هجرة الطيور … صور رائعة*









هجرة الطيور (Bird migration) هي رحلة موسمية تقوم بها أسراب من الطيور  قاطعين مسافات هائلة عبر الصحاري وقمم الجبال العالية والمحيطات. تصل هذه  الطيور إلى هدفها في وقت واحد يتطابق مع الوقت التي وصلت فيه في العام  السابق.
بعض الأنواع تصل المسافة التي تقطعها في هجرتها إلى 50 الف كيلومتر في  السنة، البعض الآخر تستمر بالطيران بدون انقطاع لمدة تصل إلى 100 ساعة مع  منظومة تحديد دقيقة للاتجاهات عند تلك الطيور.
بعض الأنواع لها القدرة على الطيران لمسافات طويلة، ليلا ونهارا، دون  توقف. هذه القدرة هامة للغاية للتمكن من عبور الصحاري الكبرى الممتدة لالاف  الكيلومترات بدون طعام أو ماء. قبل بدء رحلتهم لعبور الصحراء تقوم الطيور  بأكل طعام غني بالدهون مثل حبوب الذرة.
تختلف اسباب هجرة الطيور وتتنوع بين البحث عن المناخ الجيد او الطعام او  التزاوج, وتتنوع انواع الطيور المهاجرة كما تتنوع مصادر غذائها خلال  الرحلة فهي تتغذي علي الحبوب والمحاصيل مما قد يسبب مشاكل للمزارعين كذلك  فإن تلك الطيور تتغذى على انواع الاسماك المتواجدة عند شواطيء البحار  والبحيرات والبرك.


*صور طيور مهاجرة*







صور طيور مهاجرة 1







صور طيور مهاجرة 2







صور طيور مهاجرة 3







صور طيور مهاجرة 4







صور طيور مهاجرة 

5







صور طيور مهاجرة 6





صور طيور مهاجرة 7







صور طيور مهاجرة 8







صور طيور مهاجرة 9







صور طيور مهاجرة


يتبع 

http://www.e3lm.com/هجرة-الطيور-صور-رائعة/الحيوانات-والطيور/


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2015)

معلومات وصور رائعه جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> معلومات وصور رائعه جدا
> الرب يباركك



ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2015)

*صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة*​ 
صور اللحظة المناسبة، هي صور يتم التفاطها في لحظات وأوقات قد لا تتكرر مرة  أخرى، ويلعب الحظ والمصادفة دور هام في خروج الصور واللقطات بشكل مميز.


صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة Photos birds at the right moment





صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 1








صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 2








صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 3










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 4










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 5










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 6










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 7










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 8










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 9










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 10










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 11










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 12










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 13










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 14










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 15






صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 16








صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 17










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 18










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 19










صور طيور في اللحظة المناسبة 20

http://www.e3lm.com/صور-طيور-في-اللحظة-المناسبة/الحيوانات-والطيور/
​


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2015)

*أشهر 10 كلاب في التاريخ … صور*​ 







الكلب من الحيوانات المحبوبة جدا حول العالم، كما أنه يعتبر صديق  الإنسان المفضل، ذلك لمقدرته العالية على تذكر صاحبه ولو بعد انقطاع طويل  عنه.



توجد سلالات كثيرةٌ للكلاب مختلفة الطباع والمهمات، منها: كلب الصيد، كلب  الحقول، كلب الرعاة، كلب الحراسة، الكلب البوليسي، كلب جراي هاوند، كلب  مرافقة المكفوفين، وكلب الزلاقات؛ أي الكلب الذي يستعمل لجر العربات على  الجليد.

كما يعرف الكلب بالوفاء لصاحبه، وفي هذا الموضوع سنعرض قائمة لـ 10 من أشهر  الكلاب في التاريخ، لكل منهم قصة جعلته يحتل مكانا في هذه القائمة. Most  Famous Dogs in History

 *1- الكلب هاتشيكو: Hachiko*





Hachiko

 


 لا يمكننا أن نجد كلب أكثر وفاء من هذا الكلب اللطيف الرائع. فقد إعتاد  هايدسابيورو أوينو، الرفيق الإنساني للكلب، علي ملاقاة هاتشيكو يوميا بعد  العمل، بمحطة شيبويا للسكك الحديدية بطوكيو، ومرافقته في طريق عودته  لمنزله. عام 1930 توفي هايدسابيرو ولم يعد أبدا إلي محطة القطار، وقد ظل  الكلب ينتظر هايدسابيرو في المحطة كل يوم لتسع سنوات حتي توفي.

 كان موظفي المحطة والركاب يلاحظون الكلب يوميا. وفي نهاية المطاف عندما  توفي الكلب هاتشيكو، قاموا بعمل تمثال من البرونز في المخرج الغربي من محطة  السكك الحديدية لتكريم الكلب واحتفاءا بوفائه.





تمثال الكلب hachiko



 أصبح تمثال هاتشيكو منطقة سياحية معروفة في طوكيو.

 *2- الكلبة لايكا: Laika* 



طابع بريد في ذكرى لايكا



 في الثالث من نوفمبر 1957، قام علماء الفضاء الروس بإرسال أول كلبة للفضاء  علي متن المركبة الفضائية سبوتنيك 2. وكانت مهمتها معرفة تأثير رحلات  الفضاء على الكائنات الحية.

 وتطلب الأمر الانتظار 45 عاما، ومؤتمرا بشأن الفضاء في الولايات المتحدة  عام 2002، ليعرف العالم عن طريق أحد مسؤولي الرحلة، ديميتري مالاشينكو  الباحث في معهد الطب الحيوي في موسكو، أن لايكا ماتت بعد بضع ساعات من  المعاناة التي بدأت بمجرد انطلاق المركبة.

 *3- الكلب تشارلي: Kennedy Dog Charlie* 



كلب الرئيس كيندي



 كان الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي من محبي الكلاب بشدة، خاصة كلبه تشارلي،  ويمكن توجيه الفضل لتشارلي فيما يخص تغيير مسار أزمة الصواريخ الكوبية. ففي  الوقت الذي كانت الأزمة علي أشدها، طلب الرئيس إحضار تشارلي إلي غرفة  الحرب المثيرة للتوتر والعصبية. وقد لاحظ الأشخاص الذين كانوا بصحبة الرئيس  أنه عندما كان يداعب الكلب وهي يجلس علي ساقيه، كان الرئيس يشعر  بالإسترخاء. وبينما كان ينتظر الجميع أوامر الرئيس، إتخذ الرئيس القرار  الذي غير مسار التاريخ وخفف من حدة النزاع.

 *4- بالتو وتوجو: Togo and Balto* 



بالتو وتوجو



 يعرف هذان الكلبان بأنهما من أنقذا القرية. فقد أصبح هذان الكلبان بطلان  عندما كانت قرية صغيرة في نومي بألاسكا، مهددة بتفشي الدفتريا. وبما أن  طبيعة العدوي الخطيرة لذلك المرض جعلت من الصعب جدا إرسال مساعدة طبية، فقد  تم إتخاذ قرار بأنه سيتم إستخدام فريق من الكلاب لإرسال الأدوية. وبقيادة  بالتو وتوغو، تم نقل مصل الدفتريا، وقطع فريق الكلاب مسافة 674 ميل في خمسة  أيام ونصف، وأعطي للقرية فرصة للنجاة.

 *5- الكلب أبولو: Dog Apollo* 



الكلب أبولو



 بعد الهجمات على مركز التجارة العالمي في 11 سبتمبر 2001، كان أبولو هو أول  كلب بحث وإنقاذ (بصحبة 300 كلب آخر) يتمكن من إنقاذ ما يمكنهم من أشخاص من  تحت الأنقاض. أبولو ومدربه الضابط بيتر ديفيس من إدارة شرطة نيويورك وحدة  K9 حصل على جائزة Langden Sarter من نادي بيت الكلب الأمريكي، وقدم شيكا  بمبلغ 400،000 $ لوكالة إدارة الطوارئ الاتحادية (الفيدرالية) لعمل دراسات  حول التأثيرات الصحية على الكلاب بسبب التعرض إلى موقع مركز التجارة  العالمي.

 *6- الكلب تشيكرز: Nixon’s dog Checkers* 



كلب الرئيس نيكسون







مقبرة تشيكرز



 ربما تقع علي عاتق هذا الكلب، ذو اللونين الأبيض والأسود، مسؤولية إفساد  مسيرة نيكسون السياسية. ففي عام 1952، أثناء ترشحه لنيل منصب نائب الرئيس،  أحاطت بنيكسون بعض الجدالات التي أشارت إلي أنه قد قبل تبرع خاص؛ متضمنا  الكلب تشيكرز. وخلال خطاب عاطفي وجهه نيكسون ل60 مليون شخص من خلال  التلفزيون، تحدث نيكسون عن الكلب لمدة دقيقة. وربما مس الخطاب وتر حساس في  مكان ما لدى المشاهدين، وتمكن نيكسون من الإحتفاظ بمكانته كنائب للرئيس.  وتشير بعض النظريات أيضا إلي أن خطابه يمكن أن يكون هو المسؤول عن خسارته  في 1960.

 *7- الكلب بوبي: Dog Bobby* 



الكلب بوبي



 بوبي هو الكلب الذي سافر مئات الاميال حتي وصل إلي منزله. فخلال رحلة علي  الطريق، إنفصل بوبي عن عائلته في إنديانا. وقد بحثت عائلته عنه لساعات بدون  أي فائدة. ولكن ما أثار دهشتهم هو أن الكلب بوبي قد عاد وحده إلي المنزل،  بعد ستة أشهر، بعدما سافر 2800 ميل من إنديانا، ليصل إلي سيلفرتون بولاية  أوريغون، مما جعل بوبي من المشاهير، ولعب الدور نفسه في فيلم صامت بعد ذلك.

 *8- الملك تشارلز سبانيل: cavalier king charles spaniel* 



الملك تشارلز سبانيل



 تلك الفصيلة من الكلاب الملكية. فخلال فترة التيودور، كانت النساء من  الطبقات الملكية البريطانية تعشق تلك الكلاب اللطيفة. وقد أحبهم الملك  تشارلز الثاني، وكان لديه مجموعة من ألعاب السبانيلز. ومن شدة حبه لهم كتب  الملك مرسوم ملكي يضمن فيه عدم منع تلك الكلاب من دخول الأماكن العامة في  إنجلترا، متضمنه مجلس النواب. ومازال المرسوم قائما.

 *9- الكلب بومبي: Pug* 



صورة الأمير والكلب



 هذا الكلب أنقذ قائد الثورة الهولندية ويليام ذا سايلنت. فعندما كان امير  أورانج نائما في خيمته، سمع كلبه الوفي بومبي القتله وهم قادمين تجاههما.  فقام بتحذير الأمير من خلال النباح والخدش فأنقذ حياته من الموت. ويقال أنه  قد أصبح الكلب الرسمي لبيت الأورانج في 1572.

 *10- الكلبة سموكي Smoky dog* 



الكلبة سموكي



 كانت هذه الكلبة جالبة للحظ أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية. فقد وجدها جندي  أمريكي في حفرة بأحد الغابات في غينيا الجديدة عام 1944، وباعها لكوربورال  بيل وين. وطوال العامين التاليين، أبقي وين الكلبة معه في ميدان المعركة  وعلي متن الطائرات الحربية. كما انه درب الكلبة سموكي علي تهدئة الجنود  الجرحي. مما جعل سموكي أحد أول الكلاب المعالجين. ولم تنتهي علاقة سموكي  ووين هناك، فعلي مر 10 سنوات أدي الإثنين الكثير من المهام علي مسارح  المشافي وفي المهام العسكرية.





http://www.e3lm.com/أشهر-10-كلاب-في-التاريخ-صور/الحيوانات-والطيور/ ​


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2015)

*



*

*صور أجمل الطيور الملونة*

لطيور المتميزة والمتفردة (unique birds) وتتواجد في أماكن مختلفة حول العالم. 


*صور طيور ملونة رائعة*​ 
 




صور أجمل الطيور الملونة 1





أجمل الطيور الملونة 2





أجمل الطيور الملونة 3





أجمل الطيور الملونة 4





أجمل الطيور الملونة 5





أجمل الطيور الملونة 6





أجمل الطيور الملونة 7





أجمل الطيور الملونة 8





أجمل الطيور الملونة 9





أجمل الطيور الملونة 10





أجمل الطيور الملونة 11





أجمل الطيور الملونة 12





أجمل الطيور الملونة 13





أجمل الطيور الملونة 14





أجمل الطيور الملونة 15





أجمل الطيور الملونة 16





أجمل الطيور الملونة 17





أجمل الطيور الملونة 18





أجمل الطيور الملونة 19


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2015)

أجمل الطيور الملونة 







أجمل الطيور الملونة 26





أجمل الطيور الملونة 27





أجمل الطيور الملونة 28





أجمل الطيور الملونة 29






http://www.e3lm.com/صور-أجمل-الطيور-الملونة/الحيوانات-والطيور/


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)

معلومات حلوووة
يسلمو ايديكي اني​


----------

